# EON Works, Sheffield, S.Yorks, June 2016



## HughieD (Jun 17, 2016)

Not been able to get out and about much recently and locally here in Sheffield there's not much new to explore. This is nothing too exciting but it's not been reported on as far as I'm aware so here goes. G.H. White & Co Ltd/EON works is situated on Earl Street in the Cultural Industries Quarter of Sheffield. Axis Architecture are planning to demolish it and construct a new five-storey building containing 129 studios and apartments so it might not be around for much longer. 

The former heat treatment works served Sheffield's metals industry, in particular the cutlery trade. It opened in 1939 and G.H. White was first incorporated in 1941. Shortly after the works were apparently damaged during the blitz. After that the history on the place gets a bit sketchy. Although Eon works has been empty for some time the company now trades as 'Special Steel Co' out of their new premises on Bacon Lane (S9).

Here’s the pix.

Stylish but simple façade:


img5588 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5620 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Bit of Andy Warhol-style street art:


img5589 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Peeling paint porn:


img5590 by HughieDW, on Flickr

External wall shot:


img5622 by HughieDW, on Flickr

All shuttered up on the street side:


img5586 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And the other side too:


img5591 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The new and the old:


img5621 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5598 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Inside is a bit bare:


img5592bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img5619 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Apart from a bit of nature that has come in:


img5593 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some of the old pipe-work:


img5596 by HughieDW, on Flickr

This reminds me of the Hacienda nightclub in Manchester:


img5597 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Some old lifting gear:


img5609 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Factory floor:


img5615 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Factory wall:


img5617 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Jun 17, 2016)

Some nice colours there, thanks Hughie.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 18, 2016)

Nicely done. Shame about the graffiti though, spoils the look of the building, I think...


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 18, 2016)

Love it! Great collection especially the siren not to many of them around now.


----------



## HughieD (Jun 18, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Love it! Great collection especially the siren not to many of them around now.



Cheers mate. Ah, so that's what it is!


----------



## jsp77 (Jun 18, 2016)

you have taken some cracking photos there Hughie


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 18, 2016)

doesn't look like theres much left of the place good find though!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jun 19, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Love it! Great collection especially the siren not to many of them around now.



Sorry to disappoint; it is a fan motor and fan box framework for the extract system. Originally fitted with a low power fan to each of the circular apertures in the tops of the gable ends, the set up was totally inadequate. It was replaced by large external ductwork (a remaining section is shown) joining the original fan openings to the roof mounted fan / junction boxes, when the heat treatment process got more complicated. A well cited example of a good extraction installation to an old building in its day. They solved some quite complicated heat treatment problems for my old employer many, many years ago!

Air raid sirens have the motor shaft mounted horizontally and for dynamic balance have a siren wheel and cover at each end of the shaft. In the early 60's, my department spent many days plotting the sound spread and audibility of Civil Defence sirens mounted on our buildings/land - just to ensure the total population would know the 'Reds' were coming and one could hide under the bed for safety. Funny times back then, especially when one now reads what the actual state of play really was! Thank goodness for common sense, on all sides.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 20, 2016)

Really liking this one hughie.some nice colours and textures here.great report


----------



## HughieD (Jun 21, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Really liking this one hughie.some nice colours and textures here.great report



Cheers Mikey. Not been getting so far afield recently and Sheffield is getting fewer options what with all the redevelopment so nice to find something new...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jun 22, 2016)

HughieD said:


> Cheers Mikey. Not been getting so far afield recently and Sheffield is getting fewer options what with all the redevelopment so nice to find something new...


Your welcome hughie.I am hoping to hit sheffield soon with some friends.got a few things to check out.I will give you a heads up if they are ok and you ain't been


----------



## HughieD (Jun 22, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Your welcome hughie.I am hoping to hit sheffield soon with some friends.got a few things to check out.I will give you a heads up if they are ok and you ain't been



Nice one, and yes, please do!


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

Beautiful photos of beautiful decay. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## andylen (Aug 22, 2016)

Nice thread, love industrial sites like this.Well done.


----------

